# Sealing concrete countertops



## 6stringmason (May 20, 2005)

Im looking at using an epoxy sealer for my countertops to help give them a real plastic look for some customers. The sealers I use now are lithium based penetrating sealers. Pentra-Sil sealer and Pentra-Guard which gives it a fairly nice gloss. Then I throw a couple coats of wax on.

Would I have to wait until the concrete is completey cured to throw on the epoxy sealer? And can anyone recommend a good one that is fairly abrasion resistant?


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2006)

You have to watch because some of them arnt good like if you are putting food on them. They can contaminate the food, and you can really sick. They make certin ones for countertops.


----------



## 6stringmason (May 20, 2005)

OsNap said:


> You have to watch because some of them arnt good like if you are putting food on them. They can contaminate the food, and you can really sick. They make certin ones for countertops.


I figured food safe would be an automatic conclusion.:thumbsup:


----------

